
TipIt: like reddit, but will rank with tips rather than votes - byrneseyeview
http://tipit.to/
======
mdemare
Cool! Only start a transaction when you reach a threshold - makes perfect
sense! Essentially, they solve the micropayments problem by using lazy
evaluation.

------
rzwitserloot
Thanks guys. We'll be pitching at The Next Web (Amsterdam) 1st of June and
from there on out market a bit more aggressively. Software's almost done.

\--Reinier, <http://tipit.to/>

~~~
Alex3917
I think a better model would be just to get users paying five bucks a month,
and then to evenly divide that up among the stories each person votes for.
Then you just have to get 100 users to sign up to get the thing underway. With
the current strategy both the amount you are expected to pledge and the number
of people needed to get the thing to hit it's tipping point are kind of
nebulous.

Anyway I like the idea. I'll probably sign up once it's out.

~~~
rzwitserloot
'get users paying five bucks a month'? Sounds difficult.

I'll leave that to another enterprising soul. I think that's best left as an
add-on of sorts to existing aggregators.

------
timg
Was thinking of doing something very similar a while ago. Good luck.

------
nickb
Quick Q... what value do I get, as a user, for my money?!

~~~
rzwitserloot
We've got that angle covered with a number of features, but primarily: That's
up to the blogger/comic artist/musician/whatever that you're tipping. He might
post more, write more strips, decide on a story line, and other such things in
response to his tipjar filling up.

------
falsestprophet
I love these new startups: like reddit, but unsuccessful.

